# DOGFISH HEAD 120 minute IPA



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tried to get a case last year for the 4th of July no luck! Doesn't look like i am going to have any luck this year as well. No release dates on there site what gives!





120 Minute IPA Update For Ya | Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Love me some IPA's!!!

I will have to check the local Binny's to see if they have the 120 in stock

I also like that guys Rolex


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Im trying to get a six pack of this too. Its really hard to find on the west coast. Good luck trying to find some.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm... Tony, I may be able to help you out.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No 120 here either


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

The site says early August and they go into why they haven't been able to release-Problems with the yeast. 

Bummed cause I don't think I can get any either. Would love to try this


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Hmm... Tony, I may be able to help you out.


Now that would be fantastic thanks for trying Andrew!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Hmm... Tony, I may be able to help you out.


Same here. I'll also be in Belle Harbor for the 4th, so if I can get any it will be an easy drop-off.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> Same here. I'll also be in Belle Harbor for the 4th, so if I can get any it will be an easy drop-off.


Thanks James!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I've been asking around for this for months. My beer guy at Shawan Liquors says not to expect it until mid - late july.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

They never released last years batch!:dunno::new_all_coholic:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I was told "hopefully this week." I'm on a reservation list for you, Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks very much Jim!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I got on a list in a very high end shop that carries HTF wines and beers (a friend and fellow BOTL owns it). So Tony as soon as I can find it, I'll let you know.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome great reason for a herf!
Thanks Scott


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

if anyone reads into an extra let me know 

Please.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

If someone could ship some west I would be in your debt


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Dogfish head has a lot of misses with their experiments but their IPAs are top notch. Haven't had the 120. I think only the 60 and 90. They are fantastic out of the tap though. My gf was lucky enough to go to a wedding that had a keg of the 60 or 90 min IPA. One of the attendees worked for Dogfish or their distributor. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I was at a beverage center in upstate NY yesterday. They had most ofthe other dogfish brews, so i asked about the 120. They had it in but can't start selling it until july 5th; mabye that's the official release date. The guy told me it will probably be $9.99 a bottle.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have heard that as well they did the same thing last year! Never released anything!:hmm:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I was told they were already in the walk in in the store. The guy who went to grab some for me got stopped by the manager.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

The 120's going to start hitting soon. I thought I had a source for a few early samples but that well - or beer bottle - has run dry.

In the meantime, just mix a 90 Minute and Raison d'Etre. :bounce:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I was told mid July my place should have some. They said it will go fast. 

They even had the 90 hidden in the backroom. I had to ask a guy if they had any and if they could grab me some


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Last year i was told Memorial day then 4th of July finally Labor Day!
I planned on having it for at least one of those BBQ'S. I even prepaid for the case which was never released. At $10 a bottle a lot of places won't buy it unless its sold! So you will excuse me gentleman if i don't get my hopes up just yet! I do appreciate all of you trying it is very nice of you! Only on Puff do such great BOTL exist! With all of you looking my chances are much better than they where last year! Even if i don't get it the kindness you have shown me means much more than having the beer!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I was told you are the man who love's the Twang???


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_twang rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Binnys in IL will have a few cases for all their locations right after the holiday weekend in july. The 90 min is awesome, I really like the pangea


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

My guy at the liquor store just told me its avavailable right now in DE and he expects to get it in the next few days. $9.99 a bottle just like World Wide Stout.

Just a heads up to check out your local store soon...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Casey Jones said:


> My guy at the liquor store just told me its avavailable right now in DE and he expects to get it in the next few days. $9.99 a bottle just like World Wide Stout.
> 
> Just a heads up to check out your local store soon...


I may drive to Delaware and pick up a case. Gonna check the net make some calls thanks bro!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

anytime bro.

Use this:

Fish Finder | Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I used it before i started the thread but struck out! Gonna try it again!
Peace bro!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Casey Jones said:


> anytime bro.
> 
> Use this:


Nice link!

But...check out the response I get when I do a search with my zip code:

"Sorry Texans, we've been informed by the Texas Alcohol Beverage Commission that it is illegal to list retail outlets in the Lone Star State on our Fish Finder. Even though we continue to sell Dogfish beers in Texas, we cannot tell you where. So sorry - cheers."

:der:


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Nice link!
> 
> But...check out the response I get when I do a search with my zip code:
> 
> ...


That's silly!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Total Wine & More*

691 Naamans Rd 
Claymont, DE, 19703 95 miles
Away Phone: (302) 792-1322

Okay i went down the listings no one has it except a restaurant and its $22 a bottle!
I asked how many can i buy he said as many as you want but you can't take it off premise you must drink it here!
This guy at the top says what was released was gone as son as it hit the shelves it was last years brew that was never released re packaged. He says there won't be anymore til fall when they brew again. Anyways he was nice took my number and said if any comes in I'll give you a call. i thanked him for his honesty!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Yeah... That stuff goes pretty quick. The only way I can get it is by having someone hold some for me.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

available now


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

My local shop told me the rumors are indeed true. No more dogfish at all in Rhode Island. And bottles were only 7.50 last year.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Shut the front door lol. that awesome news. Been waiting for this for a long time, Ill have to see if my places have any. anyone know if its filtering down yet?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> My local shop told me the rumors are indeed true. No more dogfish at all in Rhode Island. And bottles were only 7.50 last year.


Thats sucks. I was kinda annoyed when I found out we couldnt get Bitches Brew here in Michigan becasue aparently your not allowed to have bitch on a label here, no matter what its referring to.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Well Tony, I called all 3 places that got it in, unfortunately they are all sold out. Most of them were sold out from preorders, the ones who were said the stuff didn't even last 2hrs on their shelves before it was gone. 

Good luck trying to find this stuff


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Got an email from the local Dog Fish Head restaurant in my area, Falls church VA, and they said they had some and were going to start selling today at noon in 4oz samples for $6. They said they would probably sell out too.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

this stuff is going fast. My main store would only sell 2 bottles at a time and they only had 9 bottles left... well 7 after I left.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Well Tony, I called all 3 places that got it in, unfortunately they are all sold out. Most of them were sold out from preorders, the ones who were said the stuff didn't even last 2hrs on their shelves before it was gone.
> 
> Good luck trying to find this stuff


Well I may have if I woudl have knows. I mean Im on the mailing list from one of the local places that sells craft brews and when I got on I was specific about looking for this particular beer, becasue I had asked about it.

Hopefully I can find some. theyres 3 places I can stop on the way home that may have it.

Now the other question, whats a good cigar to pair with it?


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, struck out hard. Stopped 2 places, they never even got any and call my other and they got a case but its gone. The 2 other places I know of that get a lot of Micros also are out. I got a couple more places to check, but its not looking good.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

apparently each store that carries it only got one case this year... The guy said they usually get at least 5.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The store near me called a few days ago- they didn't get enough to sell me any. Sorry Tony.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Casey Jones said:


> apparently each store that carries it only got one case this year... The guy said they usually get at least 5.


From what I heard there were only 20 cases for ALL of Michigan, so the stores that were even lucky enough to get some only got a case. The 2 stores here, theyre big beer stores, sold out the day the got it. Man I think this stuff may be harder to find then Zombies lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Casey Jones said:


> apparently each store that carries it only got one case this year... The guy said they usually get at least 5.


Thanks for your generosity bro!
:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:
For a great BOTL!



JGD said:


> The store near me called a few days ago- they didn't get enough to sell me any. Sorry Tony.


Thanks for trying James its real tough i couldn't get my hands on any! I appreciate the efforts. I am lucky you guys are great Casey is sending me a bottle very generous considering he only got two!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> The store near me called a few days ago- they didn't get enough to sell me any. Sorry Tony.


Is this guy a great BOTL or what gents! He grabbed me a bottle today! Very generous Jim Thanks much! Just remember pay back is a biatch!

:fencing::fencing::fencing:
:smoke::smoke::smoke:
:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Is this guy a great BOTL or what gents! He grabbed me a bottle today! Very generous Jim Thanks much! Just remember pay back is a biatch!
> 
> :fencing::fencing::fencing:
> :smoke::smoke::smoke:
> :bump2::bump2::bump2:


Sweet! Let us know what you think of it Tony. Guys are always talking about this beer on another forum I am a member of. I am very curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Tony,

After they had to dump that last batch of 120, it is going to be hard to get ahold of for a little while. 
The 90 & 60 and others they brew are in our area ...but not the 120.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Tony, i think you have half the country scouring their favorite beer vendors to try to get you a bottle of this stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Sweet! Let us know what you think of it Tony. Guys are always talking about this beer on another forum I am a member of. I am very curious to hear your thoughts.


Will do Jeff i feel a Cuban cigar/120 review coming up!:bounce:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Will do Jeff i feel a Cuban cigar/120 review coming up!:bounce:


NICE!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarks said:


> NICE!


Keeping my fingers crossed they arrive tomorrow James just sent his bottle out and Scott sent his out last week. Gotta drop a package off at the post office tomorrow for Bullman! I feel like a little kid lol!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

I thought I read it was going to be getting released in August? If not I guess I shall look this week, however, doubt i'd find too much


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

James JGD's bottle showed up today and Casey Jones Scott P.M me his has launched! Should be here Saturday! Anyways i can't thank you guys enough i shall try these over the weekend! :woohoo:
I have your addy's you are not safe anymore!:brick:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Drank James JGD's bottle last night Thanks again James!
Paired it with a Partagas 898 V from 07! The beer was strong but did not over power the cigar. The beer pours a hazy dark orange color. No head. It coats the glass like fresh motor oil.
The smell is full of hops still, alcohol and caramel are very big. There is a citrusy smell like papaya fruit.
This beer is super sweet, almost too sweet but I can handle it trying to drink this yourself is a chore. The fading floral hops are on their way out the abundant alcohol taste takes over. Carbonation feels very low. The high alcohol is pleasant at this point, nothing absurd, just warming and enjoyable.
I really thought this beer was going to be too much. It was a surprise that it drank so well. The sweetness was a little overwhelming I'm very interested to try this both fresh and much older now to see the changes it goes through. I shall sit on Scott's Casey Jones bottle let it age a bit. Report back my findings!eace:eace:eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Thanks SCOTT AKA Casey Jones got your package very generous! Not only did this great BOTL send me the 120 minute Dog fish head. He sent me 2 bottles of his own home made loaded with hops IPA. And another bottle a home made Bavarian wheat beer with blueberry and vanilla! Something tells me i am going to enjoy his home mades better than the 120 min!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank my my brother you are a great BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn that Blueberry Wheat was sweet thanks again my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:tea::tea::tea::tea::tea:


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

awesome! Glad you liked it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW Casey i just had your loaded with Hops IPA's!
Drank both bottles excellent!
BUMP for a great BOTL!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Really glad you liked it. Now that I have your address, I'll be sending you some more to try out from my next batch. Should be ready in the next frew weeks.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Drank James JGD's bottle last night Thanks again James!
> Paired it with a Partagas 898 V from 07! The beer was strong but did not over power the cigar. The beer pours a hazy dark orange color. No head. It coats the glass like fresh motor oil.
> The smell is full of hops still, alcohol and caramel are very big. There is a citrusy smell like papaya fruit.
> This beer is super sweet, almost too sweet but I can handle it trying to drink this yourself is a chore. The fading floral hops are on their way out the abundant alcohol taste takes over. Carbonation feels very low. The high alcohol is pleasant at this point, nothing absurd, just warming and enjoyable.
> I really thought this beer was going to be too much. It was a surprise that it drank so well. The sweetness was a little overwhelming I'm very interested to try this both fresh and much older now to see the changes it goes through. I shall sit on Scott's Casey Jones bottle let it age a bit. Report back my findings!eace:eace:eace:


 I managed to get a hold of one from someone on a beer forum that was generous enough to sell me one of his.

It was pretty much the same experience for me. I actually had a friend tell me, that had had it before, that I should split it with someone. I didn't have anyone so I took it down myself lol. It is definitelt something thats best in moderation. Price aside this is not something you going to drink 2 or 3 of in a night. One for me was plenty.

It is very very sweet, unexpected for an IPA which is generally super bitter. With as much Hops as it has its definitely in the background. Apparently they have to load it with malt to get the alcohol content up and thats what makes it so sweet. With all that said it is very good and its fairly balanced, even with the sweet. There are lots of great flavors in it, sweet, carmely, hoppy, piney. Initial sip you hit with that big sweet and than hops takes over and finishes. You can definitely taste the alcohol in it, but its not overwhelming. Which I would think wouldnt be enjoyable in a beer. You will enjoy this beer a lot more if you try to get the fact that its an IPA out of your head. It doesnt taste like any IPA you have ever had.

Whould I buy another one? Yeah I would, because Im curious to see how it is aged. I know people say drink IPAs fresh, but I think some aging could cut that sweet and make it super good.


----------



## Smoked Bacon (Jun 20, 2011)

Kept seeing this thread and decieded to try a dogfish. I drank a bottle of Dogfish Head Palo Santo Marron. I'm not a dark beer lover but this stuff is like a beer milkshake. Great pair for my CAO LX2. Stuff is a bit expensive though. $4.50 for a 12 oz bottle.


----------

